# Da Introduction



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey y'all. I'm not really a furry, I'm actually a therianthrope. But I do a lot of anthropomorphic art. I first found Furaffinity very recently, and I was going to join but then it got hacked. And then it was back up, and then it was going offline again almost as fast as it came back.

I've come to realize a good formula for getting a site offline is to simply get me interested in it. Yerf went down the day I was getting my shit together to apply there. Yes, I know there's still VCL, but Furaffinity seemed like a really good alternative to that.

I've been reading the messages that were on the main page up until it got taken down, and I've been reading the LJ community (which I wouldn't mind joining by the way. My LJ username is wolf_bone). Yes, I'm aware of some sort of admin infighting. Yes, I'm aware that people seem to be picking what side they're on. Frankly, I don't give a shit. I don't know none of y'all, and it's not my beef to get involved with.  All I care about is having a place to share my work, and maybe an excuse to update my livejournal. I get enough drama being a moderator on werewolf.com


----------



## SorcererLance (Jul 26, 2005)

well, there's always www.deviantart.com , but they're strict about copyright laws and then there's www.sheezyart.com , but they've got nazi moderators.......either way, both frown upon adult art. The choice is yours.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

If your forte is male/gay art, why not try y-hosting as an alternate? 

http://yaoi.y-gallery.net/


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

SorcererLance said:
			
		

> well, there's always www.deviantart.com , but they're strict about copyright laws



In my honest opinion, that's how an art site should be.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

NeoWarriorCat said:
			
		

> In my honest opinion, that's how an art site should be.



That is true, but FA should also have a little Free form, in a way, to express it.


----------



## lil_Furball (Jul 27, 2005)

NeoWarriorCat said:
			
		

> SorcererLance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True... but take a close and proper look at their ToS one day.


http://scystorm.deviantart.com/journal/4296738/

Take a look. A heartfelt journal about DA by a friend of mine.


----------



## SorcererLance (Jul 27, 2005)

so copyright rules are a bit weird and art theives run rampant.......at least people know who're the real artists and who're the theives.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 27, 2005)

It is old news that DA has that odd policy. I do understand where they come from but you would expect them to add "Ask the artist first if your allowed to copy there artwork for yoyr own improvement of artskills". A lot of artists wouldn't mind if you would ask first and then give them credit. It'sthat missing bit that really messes it up. Just being polite.


----------

